# Buying Canon 7D from Japan !



## Charles89 (May 9, 2010)

So Im planning a Canon 7D from a Japanese powerseller !

Do you guys think its a good idea, or will I get charged an incredible amount of money at the borders (Im from Canada)

They are selling it $1440 US +taxes and duty, they say its brand new never opened, but Japanese model (english + japanese language).

Or should I buy it at my local store for $1749,99 CAD + taxes ?


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2010)

Check the retailers website - some will cover you for import taxes (you have to pay but you collect the recipt and they refund you the tax amount) whilst others just send the camera and if you get caught by customs you have to foot the bill.
The other thing is that (as far as I know) canon camera bodies don't come with an international warrenty so any repairs/problems and you have to ship back to canon Japan to get your warrenty honoured


----------



## Charles89 (May 9, 2010)

Overread said:


> Check the retailers website - some will cover you for import taxes (you have to pay but you collect the recipt and they refund you the tax amount) whilst others just send the camera and if you get caught by customs you have to foot the bill.
> The other thing is that (as far as I know) canon camera bodies don't come with an international warrenty so any repairs/problems and you have to ship back to canon Japan to get your warrenty honoured



Oh I see :S sending it back to japan could be complicated...


----------



## Overread (May 9, 2010)

Yes and its another point you have to consider with the retailer - some are very good with helping you in this respect whilst other are not so helpfull and will leave you more in the dark.


----------



## sedonaaz (May 20, 2010)

what is the name of the company?


----------



## AlexL (May 20, 2010)

Charles89 said:


> So Im planning a Canon 7D from a Japanese powerseller !
> 
> Do you guys think its a good idea, or will I get charged an incredible amount of money at the borders (Im from Canada)
> 
> ...



I don't think the warranty will cover you if you need to get it fixed up in the states.


----------



## icassell (May 20, 2010)

Frankly, I think you are better off buying it on this side of the pond.  As mentioned, your warranty will not be valid in US or Canada on an imported camera.  This may not be an issue (mine has not had any problems -- knock wood), but could be a royal expensive pain if you do need warranty service.


----------

